# apple wine from juice



## kaluba (Dec 22, 2007)

To make this a six gallon recipe would i just multiply by six. I want to make sure not to overdo anything. Can i just useeee my Lalvlin EC1118 instead of champagne yeast?


Apple Wine from Juice 

Makes one gallon.


Ingredients:
For a full body wine: 
1 gal. Juice 
1 lbs. Sugar 
1-1/2 tsp. Acid Blend 
1/2 tsp. Pectic Enzyme 
1 tsp. Yeast Nutrient 
1/4 tsp. Tannin 
1 Campden Tablet, crushed 
1 pkg. Champagne Yeast 
1 tsp. Anti-Oxidant


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 22, 2007)

Lalvin EC 1118 is Champagne yeast...


Check your SG as you add the sugar....don't make it too high in Alcohol.


The anti-oxidant they mention would be Ascorbic Acid...keeps the juice from turning brown.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 22, 2007)

I would also add golden raisins too give it more body. Yo do not have to multiply the yeast as 1 packet will do.


----------



## peterCooper (Feb 6, 2008)

I've done similar with a mango apple and cran apple. both fermented very dry and harsh.
The mango is now (18 months) beginning to soften. you might want to think about back sweetening too.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 6, 2008)

You could also add some frozen apple juice concentrate to your juice to boost the apple flavor before fermenting...it would also boost the S.G....so you wouldn't need as much sugar.


----------

